# anybody use Rabco centering skids



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I have thought about buying there bigger 8" to 12" centering rollers. Anybody have any luck with them?
I know, I know I need a crawler.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Dang, how about that. I need to camera an 8" line Monday and was just looking at this brand. With no crawler I will use my jetter to push my camera up and down the pipes. Building a home made truck right now.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We use to tape our camera to a battery operated monster toy truck.worked pretty good for years!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I have thought about the battery operated truck a bunch. 

I saw this gizmo at the cleaner and pumper show and have been thinking about it every time I can't see anything in a big pipe because it has 3 inches of standing water. 

It looks a lot better than the crap I rig up that never works. And looks better than what I could build. 

Son of a gun looks like I'm going to be a guinea pig


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We had one to play with years ago when Rabco had a store in Bridgeport. It seemed to work okay but we were always scared to get it hung up in a sewer, It didn't happen but it sure looks like it could.

The optional light kit is a big plus for seeing in larger pipes...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Same with me. How was the signal reception deep in the ground? I fly rc airplanes, no reception issue there.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought all of them (the roller sizes) I have used them all at one time or another, good to have but do not get used that much. They are priced pretty good though for what they are.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Redwood said:


> We had one to play with years ago when Rabco had a store in Bridgeport. It seemed to work okay but we were always scared to get it hung up in a sewer, It didn't happen but it sure looks like it could.
> 
> The optional light kit is a big plus for seeing in larger pipes...


 They make a point of saying it has a place for a retrieval cable. So it seems getting hung must have happened at least 1 time:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> They make a point of saying it has a place for a retrieval cable. So it seems getting hung must have happened at least 1 time:laughing:


It does...
As far as I know the one we had was a demo that we never bought...
So we did worry about buying it because it was stuck...

We were pretty careful looking on the way in so we didn't go over anything that would give us problems.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've considered these ever since I bought my camera but still haven't pulled the trigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

2X4" fernco and duct tape.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've used a small piece of styrofoam as a raft to float the camera on several occasions...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Redwood said:


> I've used a small piece of styrofoam as a raft to float the camera on several occasions...


Now that's not a bad idea. Easy to get rid of if it breaks off.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a jet and camera job (220') between two 35' deep manholes this week. Not exactly a push camera job. I strapped 2 pvc pipes on a 2 x 4, one for the camera and 1 for the jetter. I put model airplane wheels and axles under it and voila a home made camera truck. Lowered the truck into the manhole, fired up the camera and jetter and away the camera 'truck' went. The inspector watched the inspection, approved the conditions and signed off on the new pipe. Not exactly the most professional approach but it worked.


----------

